# Lock & Dam 02/07/08



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

First, a really big thanks and greenies to Tre5 for letting us know the spawn was finally underway at the Lock & Dam!

My wife and I went up there today, and got on the water shortly after 10:00. We just idled the boat out a ways from the trolley launch for our first stop. On the first cast, we each hooked up. Let me say right now, *this was all catch & release today.* We had caught out first 50 fish before 11:00! We caught another 50 by noon; and stopped at 200 whites by 2:20 PM. There were also 3 stripers and 2 hybrids caught. All were caught on simple 1/4 ounce lead heads with curly tail grubs. White, yellow, and chartreuse were all good. I played around and caught also on black, motor oil, and even bubble gum pink.

Thanks again Tre5!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

way to go don


----------



## Froggy69 (Jul 21, 2004)

nice report and pics.man i can't wait until the water clears and whites get further up into spring creek so my son and i can give it a go.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

From the looks of the pics, it looks like you can bank fish there. Is that correct. Would like to know so I can give it a try. Thanks in advance.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for the report good job


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

Wheres the Lock & Dam at?


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Nice job and thanks for the report. I think this fishing spot is half way between Dallas and Houston. Correct me if I am wrong, but it looks like a great bank fishing spot.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

How does that boat launch thing work. We need one of those on the Brazos. Look's 2cool.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, bank fishing is great when the water is low as it is now. When the water is up, you need a boat to go to the feeder creeks. Also, yes the L & D is halfway to Dallas from Houston. The old L & D is easily visible looking upstream from the Hwy 7 bridge about 18 miles toward Crockett from Centerville. The launch and marina is on the west bank.

The launching contraption is just a cart on auto wheels with no tires that rides on a pipe track. This particular one holds up well because it is protected in its position from huge logs floating downstream in high water conditions. There is an electric motor and a spool full of steel cable to lower and retrieve the boat. Since the boat must be man handled from your trailer to the cart, only small aluminum boats are allowed. I attached an old picture of the cart below because it shows the cart better than yesterday's pictures.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

That is awesome. Who ever designed that sure knew what he was doing. Beats the heck out of lugging up an down a steep bank. Thanks.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I see the guy in background doesn't have the ponytail on the side of his head, must not be too old of a picture.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for the memories







. I used to fish out of there back in the early 1980s when it was called Sally's Bait Camp. There was a guide named Ken Huffstetler that was King of the Trinity back then. Ken and I became good friends and I have many fond memories of catching "Whites" with him. Back then there were no limits and after a weekend of fishing "the run" your left wrist hurt so bad you couldn't use that hand! Those WERE the days! H/U


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks like the water is a few feet higher than it was last year at least. Still might not be enough for the creek I fish.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, I remember when Joe Burns had the ponytail on the side of his head, and he always wore those red sweat pants too! But, he was honest; even though he was a man of few words. When Joe said the fishing was good, you *knew* it was!

Hooked Up; you mean Ken Huffman? I never fished with him, but he was king! His fishing reports you could get off his answering machine were great too. Now you're getting back to the old Clarence Charlton days and his gas station in Midway and private ramp about 5 miles above hwy 21.



johnmyjohn said:


> I see the guy in background doesn't have the ponytail on the side of his head, must not be too old of a picture.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Your right ,,and you didn't have to know how to speak bait camp to get real report, anybody remember Edward Tubb when they had it?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*friday results*

I made it to the lock and dam friday, had our limits by noon. caught my first striper 24" also. Most of the females with eggs. River too low to fish boggy or keichi creeks. I saw two bald eagles also. good times, good fishing


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Looking for my 1st experience at LockNDam. If anyone wants to go tomorrow let me know. I will drive if you show me the way. We can leave eraly or late. give me a call.

Thomas
832 788-6396


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Yes, I remember when Joe Burns had the ponytail on the side of his head, and he always wore those red sweat pants too! But, he was honest; even though he was a man of few words. When Joe said the fishing was good, you *knew* it was!
> 
> Hooked Up; you mean Ken Huffman? I never fished with him, but he was king! His fishing reports you could get off his answering machine were great too. Now you're getting back to the old Clarence Charlton days and his gas station in Midway and private ramp about 5 miles above hwy 21.


 Oops! you're right, it was Ken Huffman. Sorry Ken. That was back in the early 80s and I've had a few naps since then. One weekend me and ken and some other hardcore fishermen took a local newspaper sportswriter about ten miles downriver for a three or four day trip? I "think" the reporter's name was Ken Grissom. I've still got the two (whole pages) article about that trip here somewhere. Does anybody know where Huffaluffagus (what we jokingly called Huffman back then) is? Sure would be nice to see him again. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Cab Craig (Jan 26, 2008)

WBF: I'm glad you mentioned that was an old picture of the trolly cause I first looked at the picture and thought that looked like the back of old Joe Burns head but thought also that he was no longer there.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Joe Burns has been gone for several years. He was working at a place down the road last time I talked to him. Fella who owns a house down river from the Dam took it over and made some improvements. He added some cabins, RV slots, and new Bait house. I used to keep my TT down there for a few years.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Anybody know of any guide working in the lock and dam area
would like to put the kids on a bunch of whites.
if no guides what about bank fishing, bait camps etc
Thanks for any info


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Just where in the heck is this lock n dam everyones talking about?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

This thread has me fired up about re-visiting the Texas 7 location. It's been 25 years since we made our last meat haul out of there. Of course there were no limits back then and we were at least ten years younger . We used to tent camp by the trolley, launch the next morning and motor downriver about ten miles. Then we'd find a cool sandbar to make camp on and proceed to catching fish and growing our beards. I've got some questions for those of you that still go. Is it still pretty primitive or have the developers got it now? What about crowds on weekends? I'm seriously considering taking my bride this weekened just to see if I still know what I'm doing. If you would rather answer me by PM, please do. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## wushizfishin (Jul 25, 2006)

Where is the nearest ramp for a bigger boat, please?



Thanks

James Morriosn

Huntsville, Texas


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

It's still primitive in my opinion. The most change I have seen in years is the bait camp itself. The people that bought it spent a lot of money there. Crowds are mainly a problem on weekends for bank fishermen, but there can get to be quite a few boats too if the fishing is really good. This weekend does not look good for the area though I don't think.

wushizfishin: Some body may know of a closer one, but the closest ramp I know of for bigger boats is all the way down at Hwy. 21.



Hooked Up said:


> I've got some questions for those of you that still go. Is it still pretty primitive or have the developers got it now? What about crowds on weekends? I'm seriously considering taking my bride this weekened just to see if I still know what I'm doing. If you would rather answer me by PM, please do. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

So where is the best place to put in, and fish the lock & dam?


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*Old Lock & Dam fishing for whites*

Was wondering if you could give detail direction to the L&D up near Centerville??? new to State and learning areas to fish. Had friend take me fishing for white bass (1st time) and it was awesome, but this was on a Conroe lake. Thanks for pictures

norm
tight lines


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

BOWHNTR

I-45 north to hiwy 7 at Centerville turn right follow hiwy 7 to the trinty river
Lock n Dam Marina on the left .
Went thurs am water dirty saw very few fish caught (we caught 0 ) fish that were caught was caught on minnows
May try to call before going wish I had got the number
Good luck if you go


----------



## allenhuffman (May 21, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> Oops! you're right, it was Ken Huffman. Sorry Ken. That was back in the early 80s and I've had a few naps since then. One weekend me and ken and some other hardcore fishermen took a local newspaper sportswriter about ten miles downriver for a three or four day trip? I "think" the reporter's name was Ken Grissom. I've still got the two (whole pages) article about that trip here somewhere. Does anybody know where Huffaluffagus (what we jokingly called Huffman back then) is? Sure would be nice to see him again. Tight lines, Guy


Sadly, my father passed away in 2017. I still have a few magazines that features aerials about him. Fun times.


----------

